# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Game feedback anyone? [ZIP/EXE]

## JustAnotherUser

Hi, I just created a new game in Visual Basic, and I'd like to know what everyone thinks. I know source code is the usual way to go, but I haven't got VB on this machine, so I can only give the site where I've uploaded the setup exe to.

It's a puzzle game called Tet-Su, and is about 500kb ZIP file to download, around 2mb install. No sound or music as I usually turn them off and listen to my own in a game, I figured it was the general case   :Ehh:  

Any feedback welcome, particularly interested in people trying to crash the program and the decryption of the profile/hiscore file etc. Basically trying to screw it up as much as possible.

Thanks in advance,

Website: http://www.angelfire.com/games6/tet-su  (my email, blog and can download setup from here)

or the URL to the file itself: http://www.myfilehut.com/userfiles/1...s/Tet-Su70.zip

----------


## dglienna

Sorry to say, that we don't run exe's around here, even when the member is fairly well known.  Everyone here has a compiler, and like to see what we're running.  A few people have made the mistake, and it has had consequences that they didn't like.

Please upload the source, and someone will take a look at it.

As far as sound, I always like to hear sound with a game.  Give users the option to turn it off if they don't like it.

----------


## si_the_geek

_Moved to Game Demos_

I fully agree with David, and find the fact that the file is hosted elsewhere reduces the chances of me looking at it even further.  

Each to their own tho, somebody might look  :Smilie:

----------


## JustAnotherUser

Fair enough! To be honest, I'd probably do the same   :big yellow:  

Although it only takes one person to use it and post that it's not a program to format your HDD (its not i promise!).
I would post the source, but I don't have it on this machine, sorry. If noone risks it all then I'll try again when I get my greasy mitts on the source code.

If anyone decides I'm trustworthy:

Website: http://www.angelfire.com/games6/tet-su (my email, nlog, screenshots and can download setup from here)

or the URL to the file itself: http://www.myfilehut.com/userfiles/...ps/Tet-Su70.zip

Thanks

----------


## jeroen79

It formatted my HDD!  :EEK!:

----------


## JustAnotherUser

lol!

Great way to inspire confidence!

----------


## neicedover1982

I have nt played it yet, but I like the screen shot.  The screen looks nice and bright, looks like it will be fun to play.

----------


## chemicalNova

> It formatted my HDD!


Bahahahaha.

chem

----------


## JustAnotherUser

> The screen looks nice and bright, looks like it will be fun to play.


You could download it if you want lol, the source might be a while coming :S. Thx for cheking out the site anyways.

Its a fun game, but its designed to more test your logical/mathematical skills (part of the reason i posted it on here), so if you find bit of a mental workout stimulating then its very enjoyable.

As far as graphics go, I just used some gradiented pictures from MSWord. Its not graphically intensive whatsoever, but its aesthetically OK.

**Edit: Added a few screenshots:

----------


## russow kid

hey pretty nice game, but when i try to reload my file i get an error and it closes the program  (Note to all, my HDD is still fine *Gasp*, there is nothing wrong with the program)

----------


## JustAnotherUser

Someone else gave me this error, did you get a 
"Run time error '5'    Invalid Procedure call or argument" error, and are you running Windows ME?

Also, did the list of hi-scores amend when you finish a game and get a hi-score? Is that loading incorrectly too?

This is all pure assumption that the two errors are connected, could you provide me with a bit more info about your system?

Im glad you like the game though! Thanks.

----------


## russow kid

yea i get the runtime error '5' thing

----------


## JustAnotherUser

> yea i get the runtime error '5' thing


Is your OS Windows 98 or ME?

----------

